# Uncle Rays & Aunt Daisy`s Wedding Party



## g0lfi (Sep 1, 2005)

Hello Everyone... 
im philip and Raymond. J Barlow is my uncle these are some pictures at my uncles and aunts wedding party..as we welcome Daisy to Canada.
IT WAS A BLAST!

i was using my uncles sony cyber/shot
1






2





3





4





5





6





Thanks For Looking..Have A Good One


----------



## Karalee (Sep 1, 2005)

Neat pictures there golfi! Looks like it was more fun than weve been told :er:


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Sep 1, 2005)

ya, we had fun!! there were 70 people there, all my friends and family were there, except for one sis, who was sick.. I am one of 8 sibs, with 21 nieces and nephews!

i chartered this small cruise boat, had it catered, and it was about a 3 hour ride in hamilton Harbour, off the west end of L.Ontario. 

thanks Phil for posting these pics, you did well!  Hope to see more!


----------



## kelox (Sep 1, 2005)

g0lfi, great set of pics. You are already aheady of the power curve, your uncle takes great photos. Learn all you can from him. What he can't teach you, the folks here can. Looking forward to more pics from you.

RJB, looks like an affair to be remembered.


----------



## g0lfi (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks Kelox..
Someday i`ll be up there with u guys & girls, right now im just starting..im only 12 so i think i still have long ways to go..


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Sep 2, 2005)

here are some snapshots that I ran around and clicked..

1.. this is one Phil took, but wouldn't post... I liked it





2 My friend Striling and his wife Anne,.. we race together on a computer sim online





3
Ashly and Chris





4Jennifer and Cassy





5 John.. ( my adopted dad) and his daughter in law Gloria





6 Tom and his wife Lora 





7 Kimmy and Greg





8 2 nephews  Paul and Randy... 6'6" and Daisy!!  (5'3")





9 the boyz  We played a lot of golf together!





thanks for looking~!!


----------



## Pammi (Sep 2, 2005)

I love the one of Jennifer and Cassy the look in Cassy's eyes is priceless
well captured
Pam


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Sep 2, 2005)

Cassy always has crazy expressions on her face! She is so cute!  thanks Pammi


----------

